# Line 6 Uber Metal distortion pedal



## vampiregenocide (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok so a while back I went on a search for a new metal distortion pedal. Now of course, the obvious choice would be a boss Metalcore, which I have tried out, but I was introduced to the Uber Metal. I was absolutely blown away. It is versatile and has the perfect thick metal sound to rival that of any built-in amp effect.

Features:-
The Uber Metal has 6 dials: level, scoop, drive, bass, mid and treble, not to mention a noise gate. Now theres a lot you can do there already to control your tone, but theres more  There are three high gain settinsg called metal, pulverize and insane. They are pretty much as they sound. Its honestly phenominally more versatile than the metalcore or any other metal pedal you can get. The Line6 tonecore series also has the benefit of being removable, in that you can take out the whole effect module and put it into another pedal frame. I don't know why you would do this, but if you want you can. If you can't get the sound you are looking for out of this thing, you are a lost cause 

Sound:-
I do a lot of chordy work, nothing crazy. Stuff like Static-X and Mastodon so really fat riffs basically, and this pedal is perfect for that. I have my settings as follows: level @ 11 o clock, scoop @ 10, drive @ 12, bass @ 12 and mids and treble @ 2. The pulverize setting is on with teh noise gate on 1. The result is amazing. Just thick but not fuzzy with complete clarity even on a rubbish amp. Not being much of a soloist, I can't go into great depth about that side of things, but I shoudl imagine you getting a good lead sound out of it too. To be honest anything requiring distortion you can do with this pedal.

Action/Fit/Finish:-
This things is really built to last. It has a heavy steel frame that you could drop a hundred times without a scratch of damage. The dialling knobs are a little bit protruding, and could probably be damaged in some way, but I haven't done that myself. The opening mechanism on this is a bit tricky, you have to push in two buttons on teh sides, which are very stubborn, but I suppose that only adds to the invincibilty of the whole pedal.

Reliability:-
Could be a family heirloom, because It will probably outlive me. 

Customer support:-
Couldn't say

Overall:-
Just amazing, if you are looking for a metal pedal then this is it hands down. It was rated the best metal pedal in GuitarPlayer and in my opinion that is more than deserved. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 1, 2008)

I've tried a few distortion pedals and this is my fav so far. The sound can be changed around quite a bit, but my settings are very close to yours with a bit more drive. Price ain't bad either. Nice review


----------



## harkonnen8 (Dec 15, 2008)

the sound is way too DIGITAL. I have it. And i hate it.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 15, 2008)

I have this pedal and i dont like it alone. But it is very nice for giving my set up a boost.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 15, 2008)

have you tried the boss metal zone? its a decent distortion


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 16, 2008)

In my opinion, the Line 6 outdoes the Metalcore, which I tried too. It was just way more versatile and sounded better.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 16, 2008)

the boss metalcore isnt the same as the boss metal zone


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh yeah soz my bad them two confuse me a lot ha ha


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 17, 2008)

metal zone is absolutely horrible. its just a mess of treble.


----------



## Amduscias (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been searching for good distortion pedals, because sometimes you get to play in clubs with quite deficient amps that need a kick in ass so I considered buying this one...

As much as I like Line 6 for their Pod dynasty, & some of their pedals (I have a Liqua Flange), this one just doesn't do it for me.

I have tried it in a rehearsal context and the sound is just way too artificial. My rhythm guitar player was plugged straight into a Marshall, (Not even a very good one) and had a way more natural and better sound ! No way. I ended the rehearsal straight into the amp... With great relief !


----------



## thirtythree (Feb 11, 2009)

I have one of these and it makes my Boss Metal Zone look like a little girl. In a pink dress. Crying. The Uber Metal is the best distortion pedal I've ever used. Turned up to max its distortion level rivals Meshuggah.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 14, 2010)

i have one of these pedals running through a h&k vortex and i get the most brutal metal tones you can think of. I have line 6 spv mkii head and the distortion from the pedal is better through my solid state, even tho they are the same thing just ones in stomp box form and ones in the tube head, crazy huh? i play either drop a or b and when im tuned to A the only way i can describe the sound is like a punch in the chest. pick it up or atleast try it if you havnt yet.


----------



## statics (Sep 15, 2010)

I've got one of these. I run it into my interface, and then into a software speaker emulator (guitar rig 3) for demoing. It's alright, at best - I use the pulverize setting - but it always kinda sounds the same!

Would never use live or (properly) in the studio.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Sep 28, 2010)

this was one of my first pedals, i really liked the scoop option on this thing. there are a shit load of variation you can dial in with this pedal. i would run it with the mxr 10 band eq.


----------



## Andre_7s (Nov 25, 2010)

Want to try it. I own a Boss metalcore and honestly it doesn't worth the money...at the beginning it can look great, also because it has the heaviest distortion available in the boss pedal's family, but after a few hours all of its limits are immediately discovered. The tone it's quite fuzzy, it's similar to a mosquito, the bass are inconsistent even with the knob fully turned and the sound it's too much fake. Try to put it with an active pick up 7 string guitar (maybe dropped down to low A) and you'll get the worst sound ever heard. Also, a noise gate is mandatory after the pedal, so youìll have to buy it separately. In my opinion the ML-2 is a great waste of money.


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 30, 2011)

Delo.


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Oct 9, 2011)

Turned up to max distortion it rivals Meshuggah? But Meshuggah really don't use much gain at all...


----------



## Sleepy (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been using this pedal for a while as well. As said, it's a very versatile pedal. Using this in combination with my fender deville tube amp creates earthquakes!


----------



## KingOfTheRotten (May 11, 2013)

This is way better than any Boss Distortion pedal I have tried (And I have tried a lot!)

This doesn't make this pedal the best though. I would preffer a Whampler Tripple Wreck over this. 

This is great for the dude who only practice at home or doesn't have much money to spent on amps for rehearsals. It can also be used if you have to play a show on an amp you're not used too, but it will never beat a great higain amp


----------

